# Figurita babies



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

These are our first two fig babies, at two or three weeks, they are now weaned. The yellow check is a young hen and the ash red grizzle could be either. Mom and dad are both ash reds, mom is a saddle mark.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What adorable little faces they have.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Renee*

I gotta admit, they are cute little rascals. With the short beaks and big eyes, my wife thinks they look like little falcons.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea, I love my homers, but when I raised the few Satinettes last year.......well, those little beaks just can't get much cuter.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

come on now, I was melting before the pic even downloded, gosh I can't wait to breed some of these wonderful little birds. they are so sweet...congrats ...arn't they fun little birds....glad you showed them to us!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh they're so adorable!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Nice FIGS one of these days I willpost a picture of my Italian Owls young and you can't tell the difference*GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey George*

How are the owls for raising babies. People keep telling me that figs aren't very good at raising two babies at a time. I haven't had them long enough to know for myself but I do have a couple of pairs that are now raising two. I chickened out on the early ones and fostered to bring them down to one.

Figs and Italian owls are very similar but the figs are supposed to be smaller. Funny how many people have both. I think they must be pretty closely related and I know that figs are in the owl family. The stance and size seem to be the main difference in the two.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are absolutely DARLING babies, Bill! Thank you for sharing them with us! Just way, way too precious!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

to cute thanks for sharing


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> How are the owls for raising babies. People keep telling me that figs aren't very good at raising two babies at a time. I haven't had them long enough to know for myself but I do have a couple of pairs that are now raising two. I chickened out on the early ones and fostered to bring them down to one.
> 
> Figs and Italian owls are very similar but the figs are supposed to be smaller. Funny how many people have both. I think they must be pretty closely related and I know that figs are in the owl family. The stance and size seem to be the main difference in the two.
> 
> Bill


 Hi Bill,Yes the Figs are smaller . My Italian owls have no problems with rasing their young they are very good parents.If one looks at some of the other birds in the owl group you will see that they have shorter beaks.I will not have birds that require a pumper to raise their young I feel that that for every pair of pumpers one has that is 1 less pair of the bird that one is breeding. ... GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are really lovely little guys. They steal your heart right from the get go.

Margaret


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thanks for all the comments*

I agree with George and I have never kept pigeons that could not feed their own young. The figs are the closest thing to such pigeons that I've ever had and I'm hoping that they will be able to take care of themselves. So far, so good. It is starting to get cold here with some frosts already and I'm alittle worried about the little ones out there now. We have about 10 or so more little figs in the coop and most are pretty young. I'll post some other pics soon.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I Want Some!!!! :d


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

satinettees.....owls..... italian owls .....chinese owls...... figs.......
could anyone tell wat is wat ?
they all are so similar and if i was looking for a particular breed how do i know it is pure and it is wat i am looking for?


they all look so pretty !!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

read the standards for each breed and look at pics of some birds and you will notice the differences...if you can go to a show that would be even better to see them in person...here is a link...http://www.azpigeons.org/birds.htm here is another with pics but some names are not in english...http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Domesticated_pigeon_breeds


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

thank you for the links .....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> How are the owls for raising babies. People keep telling me that figs aren't very good at raising two babies at a time. I haven't had them long enough to know for myself but I do have a couple of pairs that are now raising two. I chickened out on the early ones and fostered to bring them down to one.
> 
> Figs and Italian owls are very similar but the figs are supposed to be smaller. Funny how many people have both. I think they must be pretty closely related and I know that figs are in the owl family. The stance and size seem to be the main difference in the two.
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill,Well let me tell you that there is a third bird in this mix and that is the TUNISIAN OWL. In SPAIN it has been interbred with the Figurita and I also feel that the Italians breed the italian owl from the Tunisian owl.The arabs brought the Tunisian owl to spain when they conquered Spain. On the other hand the the ROMANS conquered CARTAGE now known as TUNISIA and may have brought back Tunisian owls to ITALY. In any event I feel these are closely related but that's just my opinion. .GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Interesting how that goes*

I used to have Russian tumblers which used to be known as East Prussian rollers. I guess Russia took over the country and the name of the birds. Funny how important pigeons were so many years ago.

I hadn't heard of the Tunisian owl but I'm not surprised that there is another in the mix. I've wondered if they are related to the chinese owl as well as they are small birds and have frills. Then there are German owls too. It would be interesting to know the history of all of them as I'm sure that it probably started with one of them a very long time ago. Even figs are said to be an ancient breed.

Bill


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your babies are just adorable, Bill! 

Sorry, but I just _canNOT_ resist...gonna name one of them NEWTON??    

We wish you and your cuties ALL THE BEST!!

Shi
Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Well Shi, you named one of my "extra" birds that I posted a pic of, I had a pair and then the yb and you called him the singleton...guess what his name is...lol......I love my Singleton...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> Well Shi, you named one of my "extra" birds that I posted a pic of, I had a pair and then the yb and you called him the singleton...guess what his name is...lol......I love my Singleton...


Thank you for the wonderful compliment and MY BEST TO SINGLETON WITH HUGS AND SCRITCHES!!

I LOVE to name things, which range from computers, to cars, to pets...anything!  

Of course I couldn't _help_ but immediately think of Newton, as in Fig Newtons...great cookies! 

Shi


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Glad you like the figs*

The only one that I can think of with a name so far is Ice Cube, which is rather silly but my wife named him that after finding him so cold that he couldn't move. She took him in and warmed him up and we fostered him to a pair of rollers after he was OK. He's doing alright but has a splay leg and I've got his legs tied until he gets over it. Newton is a cool name for one of these little rascals and I'm sure one will wind up with that moniker. Thanks for the suggestion.

After raising so many birds in my life, I don't really name very many of them. They all seem to become ol buddy or little girl or something like that. The special ones that have a special personality sometimes do get named.

Bill


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*THEY ARE SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Aww. They are nice babies...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

So sweet  Congrats


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful babies

I'm very glad to know that this spanish race has followers in all the world.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

You want us to die from a cuteness attack, right?


----------

